# New Cory tugs on the Thames



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

I have basic information but would be grateful if anyone can provide the tonnages and / or Official Numbers of the new quartet delivered last year?

Bill


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Check on Tug Talk, Bill.

Riverman


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Riverman said:


> Check on Tug Talk, Bill.
> 
> Riverman


Have done and replied

Bill


----------

